# Testimonials for the US Office of Authentications?



## rebmaboss

I have a document that I need an apostille for. (I'll be traveling to Peru.) For me, the turnaround time isn't very important -- most of the expedition services I've looked at <snip> don't save more than a few days. Has anyone recently tried to use the Office of Authentications to get an apostille mailed straight to a foreign country? (In my case, Section 3 of the DS-4194 form would have a Peruvian address.) Any comments, positive or negative?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Be careful here. The office that you are providing a link to is a private company. There is an "office of authentications" in each state, and you need to apply to that office in the state in which your document requiring an apostille was originally obtained. The DS-4194 form is for documents issued by the US State Department that need to be apostilled or authenticated. No service can return documents any quicker than they can get them from the appropriate government agency - so you might as well go direct if you can.


----------

